# MySQL SQLyog: Host 'localhost' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server



## hpkh (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo an Alle im Forum,

habe mein XP System neu aufgesetzt und mein Java Programm als auch My SQL und SQL yog neu installiert, die vorher problemlos funktionierten.

Nach der Neuinstallation bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung Host 'localhost' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server .

Sowohl MySQL als auch SQLyog nutzen Port 3306. In SQLyog kann ich mich mit MySQL Server verbinden und habe Zugang zu der Datenbank.

Die Firewall habe ich mit Ausnahme für SQLyog, Java und mein Softwareprogramm versehen.

Ping mit 127.0.0.1 funktioniert.

Ob ich in SQLyog localhost oder 127.0.0.1 verwende macht keinen Unterschied, in in SQLyog habe ich Zugang, aber MySQL nicht.

Nachstehend ist der Log für den Start des Java Programms mit Fehlermeldung und die Tests die ich mit der MySQL Konsole manuell vorgenommen habe.

Bin weder Programmierer noch firm in Java oder SQL, daher bitte ich um Erklärungen auf Laienebene um die Lösungen umsetzen zu können.

Für jegliche Vorschläge bin ich sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüsse
Harald

 2009-05-22 13:21:43,156 INFO  0    [main] com.ss.stockmarket.data.ConnectionFactory  - [StartUp] Stockwatcher is connecting to database
2009-05-22 13:21:44,531 ERROR 1375 [main] com.ss.stockmarket.data.ConnectionFactory  - com.mysql.jdbc.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure due to underlying exception:

** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION **

java.net.SocketException
MESSAGE: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
STACKTRACE:

java.net.SocketException: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect

        at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:156)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:283)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2541)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1474)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:264)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
        at com.ss.stockmarket.data.ConnectionFactory.getConnection(ConnectionFactory.java:53)
        at com.ss.stockmarket.managers.QueryManager.<init>(QueryManager.java:37)
        at com.ss.stockmarket.managers.DataManager.<clinit>(DataManager.java:50)
        at com.ss.stockmarket.gui.StockWatcher.open(StockWatcher.java:162)
        at com.ss.stockmarket.gui.StockWatcher.main(StockWatcher.java:149)

** END NESTED EXCEPTION **

Last packet sent to the server was 16 ms ago.
2009-05-22 13:21:44,546 ERROR 1390 [main] com.ss.stockmarket.gui.StockWatcher  -
 java.lang.NullPointerException
java.lang.NullPointerException
        at com.ss.stockmarket.managers.QueryManager.executeQuery(QueryManager.java:52)
        at com.ss.stockmarket.managers.DataManager.getSettings(DataManager.java:300)
        at com.ss.stockmarket.gui.StockWatcher.open(StockWatcher.java:162)
        at com.ss.stockmarket.gui.StockWatcher.main(StockWatcher.java:149)
C:\StockWatcher2>cd..

C:\>netstat -a

Aktive Verbindungen

  Proto  Lokale Adresse         Remoteadresse          Status
  TCP    Harald:epmap           Harald:0               ABHÖREN
  TCP    Harald:microsoft-ds    Harald:0               ABHÖREN
  TCP    Harald:3306            Harald:0               ABHÖREN
  TCP    Harald:1029            Harald:0               ABHÖREN
  TCP    Harald:1037            localhost:10080        SCHLIESSEN_WARTEN
  TCP    Harald:1039            Harald:0               ABHÖREN
  TCP    Harald:1039            localhost:1040         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1040            localhost:1039         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1193            localhost:10080        SCHLIESSEN_WARTEN
  TCP    Harald:1550            localhost:3306         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1553            localhost:3306         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1661            localhost:5152         WARTEND
  TCP    Harald:1716            localhost:10080        HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1718            localhost:5152         FIN_WARTEN_2
  TCP    Harald:1722            localhost:10080        HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1726            localhost:10080        HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1730            localhost:10080        HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1731            localhost:10080        HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1732            localhost:10080        HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1736            localhost:10080        HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1738            localhost:10080        HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1740            localhost:10080        HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1742            localhost:10080        HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:3306            localhost:1550         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:3306            localhost:1553         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:5152            Harald:0               ABHÖREN
  TCP    Harald:5152            localhost:1718         SCHLIESSEN_WARTEN
  TCP    Harald:10080           Harald:0               ABHÖREN
  TCP    Harald:10080           localhost:1716         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:10080           localhost:1720         WARTEND
  TCP    Harald:10080           localhost:1722         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:10080           localhost:1726         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:10080           localhost:1728         WARTEND
  TCP    Harald:10080           localhost:1730         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:10080           localhost:1731         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:10080           localhost:1732         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:10080           localhost:1736         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:10080           localhost:1738         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:10080           localhost:1740         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:10080           localhost:1742         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:10080           localhost:1744         WARTEND
  TCP    Harald:10110           Harald:0               ABHÖREN
  TCP    Harald:13128           Harald:0               ABHÖREN
  TCP    Harald:18080           Harald:0               ABHÖREN
  TCP    Harald:netbios-ssn     Harald:0               ABHÖREN
  TCP    Harald:1035            by2msg1063017.phx.gbl:1863  HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1701            77.67.40.75:http       WARTEND
  TCP    Harald:1706            77.67.40.75:http       WARTEND
  TCP    Harald:1711            77.67.40.27:http       WARTEND
  TCP    Harald:1713            77.67.40.27:http       WARTEND
  TCP    Harald:1717            fx-in-f103.google.com:http  HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Haraldptp            ev1s-209-62-15-210.theplanet.com:http  HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1725            ev1s-209-62-15-210.theplanet.com:http  WARTEND
  TCP    Harald:1727            ev1s-209-62-15-210.theplanet.com:http  HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1733            ev1s-209-62-15-210.theplanet.com:http  HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1734            ev1s-209-62-15-210.theplanet.com:http  HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1735            ev1s-209-62-15-210.theplanet.com:http  HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1737            213-248-125-49.customer.teliacarrier.com:http  HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1739            fx-in-f157.google.com:http  HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1741            fx-in-f157.google.com:http  HERGESTELLT
  TCP    Harald:1743            213-248-125-18.customer.teliacarrier.com:http  HERGESTELLT
  UDP    Harald:microsoft-ds    *:*
  UDP    Harald:isakmp          *:*
  UDP    Harald:1031            *:*
  UDP    Harald:1085            *:*
  UDP    Harald:1140            *:*
  UDP    Harald:4500            *:*
  UDP    Harald:ntp             *:*
  UDP    Harald:1032            *:*
  UDP    Harald:1052            *:*
  UDP    Harald:1564            *:*
  UDP    Harald:1570            *:*
  UDP    Harald:1719            *:*
  UDP    Harald:1900            *:*
  UDP    Harald:discard         *:*
  UDP    Harald:ntp             *:*
  UDP    Harald:netbios-ns      *:*
  UDP    Harald:netbios-dgm     *:*
  UDP    Harald:1900            *:*

C:\>ping 127.0.0.1

Ping wird ausgeführt für 127.0.0.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:

Antwort von 127.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128
Antwort von 127.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128
Antwort von 127.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128
Antwort von 127.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128

Ping-Statistik für 127.0.0.1:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0 (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Mittelwert = 0ms

C:\>



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --  - -- -  - -  - - - - - - -



Enter password: ********
Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
Your MySQL connection id is 8
Server version: 5.0.41-community-nt MySQL Community Edition (GPL)

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the buffer.

mysql> help

For information about MySQL products and services, visit:   http://www.mysql.com/
For developer information, including the MySQL Reference Manual, visit:   http://dev.mysql.com/
To buy MySQL Network Support, training, or other products, visit:   https://shop.mysql.com/

List of all MySQL commands:
Note that all text commands must be first on line and end with ';'
?         (\?) Synonym for `help'.
clear     (\c) Clear command.
connect   (\r) Reconnect to the server. Optional arguments are db and host.
delimiter (\d) Set statement delimiter. NOTE: Takes the rest of the line as new delimiter.
ego       (\G) Send command to mysql server, display result vertically.
exit      (\q) Exit mysql. Same as quit.
go        (\g) Send command to mysql server.
help      (\h) Display this help.
notee     (\t) Don't write into outfile.
print     (\p) Print current command.
prompt    (\R) Change your mysql prompt.
quit      (\q) Quit mysql.
rehash    (\#) Rebuild completion hash.
source    (\.) Execute an SQL script file. Takes a file name as an argument.
status    (\s) Get status information from the server.
tee       (\T) Set outfile [to_outfile]. Append everything into given outfile.
use       (\u) Use another database. Takes database name as argument.
charset   (\C) Switch to another charset. Might be needed for processing binlog
with multi-byte charsets.
warnings  (\W) Show warnings after every statement.
nowarning (\w) Don't show warnings after every statement.

For server side help, type 'help contents'

mysql> \r;
ERROR 1130 (HY000): Host 'localhost' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server

mysql> \r db;
ERROR 1130 (HY000): Host 'localhost' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
mysql>
mysql> UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD('newpwd')
    -> UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD('newpwd')WHERE User='root';
No connection. Trying to reconnect...
ERROR 1130 (HY000): Host 'localhost' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
ERROR:
Can't connect to the server


----------

